

I get more business from my Google places than from Adwords? - MotivatedPen

Can I list my business in other cities that are in my service area or can I only do that if I have a building there?<p>Is google plus local different than places or just the new way of saying it?<p>Thank you for any help/feedback
======
MotivatedPen
Is this just how it is for local businesses?

